# Jockey pump



## الاسطى محمد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت إلي عند آي معلومات على jockey pump يبعتهالي,وشكرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## الاسطى محمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraf_beto (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الجوكى بامب يا اسطى محمد ما هى الا مضخة مساعدة فقط اى عند حدوث حريق لا قدر الله تبدء المضخة الجوكى بالاستعداد والتشغيل واما اذا لم تكفى تشغيل النظام بعد ذلك تعمل المضخة الكهربائية بالعمل اوتوماتيكيا ولو كان الحريق شديد وانقطع التيار الكهربائى فتعمل مضخة الديزل الى ان تطفئ الحريق او تعمل لمدة نصف ساعة الى ان يأتى الدفاع المدنى اى رجال الاطفاء 
مهندس/ اشرف سمير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

[size=4 قال:


> ashraf[/size]_beto;1275654]الجوكى بامب يا اسطى محمد ما هى الا مضخة مساعدة فقط اى عند حدوث حريق لا قدر الله تبدء المضخة الجوكى بالاستعداد والتشغيل واما اذا لم تكفى تشغيل النظام بعد ذلك تعمل المضخة الكهربائية بالعمل اوتوماتيكيا ولو كان الحريق شديد وانقطع التيار الكهربائى فتعمل مضخة الديزل الى ان تطفئ الحريق او تعمل لمدة نصف ساعة الى ان يأتى الدفاع المدنى اى رجال الاطفاء
> مهندس/ اشرف سمير


شكرا جزيلا مهندس/اشرف على هذا التوضيح


----------



## meto101 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب ..شكرا جزيلا علي كل ما هو مهم ..


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

هي مضحة مساعدة لمضختي الحريق وتكون من نوع vertical وتوضع حتى تعوض اي نقصان في ضغط head شبكة الحريق
ويكون تدفقها 15% من تدفق مضخة الحريق الرئيسية,,,, وال head لها يكون 110% من head الرئيسية (اكثر ليعوض)
(


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مضخة التعويض الحافظة للضغط Pressure Maintenance (Jockey or Make-Up) Pump 
هي مضخة صممت للمحافظة على الضغط ضمن الحدود المقررة مسبقاً لنظام مكافحة الحريق وذلك خارج أوقات الحريق وتعويض إنخفاض الضغط الذي قد يحصل نتيجة التسرب المسموح به أو الإنخفاض الطبيعي للضغط، ويجب أن يكون لها قدرة كافية لتغطية أي تسريب طبيعي، معدل التسرب المسموح به في 10 دقيقة أو)( GPM 1.00 (لتر / دقيقة3.8 )، أيهما أكبر.
** يمكن توصيل خط السحب لمضخة الجوكي من خط تعبئة خزان الحريق وفي هذه الحالة يظل نظام مكافحة الحريق تحت الضغط المحدد حتى أثناء تفريغ خزان الحريق بسبب الصيانة والإصلاح. 
ملاحظة: تعتبر المضخات الطاردة المركزية الأفضل للمحافظة على الضغط، أما عندما ينخفض الضغط فجأة نتيجة فتح أحد مرشات الحريق، أو خراطيم الإطفاء وتدفق الماء فإن ذلك يفوق قدرتها فتقلع المضخة الرئيسية وتبدأ بضخ الماء، فهي بذلك تسمح للمضخات الرئيسية بأن تعمل بسرعة وجاهزية عالية عند نشوب الحريق، وهي صغيرة الحجم وتعطي تدفقاً يعادل ( 3%-10% ) من تدفق المضخة الرئيسية ، ولها ضغط أعلى من ضغط المضخة الرئيسية بمقدار ( psi 10( 0.7 bar , ، وتقلع مضخة التعويض عند انخفاض الضغط في الشبكة و تتوقف عن العمل عندما يصل ضغط الشبكة إلى أعلى من ضغط التشغيل بمقدار ( Psi 10 0.7 bar, على الأقل ). 
** المضخة الرئيسية (الكهربائية) تعمل عندما يصل الضغط إلى أقل ( psi 5 ) عن ضغط النظام. 
** المضخات الإحتياطية (الديزل ) تعمل عندما يصل الضغط إلى أقل ( psi5 ) عن ضغط تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية.
ملاحظة: **قد تستخدم مضخات التقوية ( Booster ) لزيادة ضغط الماء في شبكات توزيع الماء إذا تطلب النظام ذلك. 
** یجب أن تكون مكونات المضخات مصنوعة حسب المواصفات الدولیة المعتمدة مثل (ANSI , ( DIN,BS 
** یشترط على الشركة المصنعة للمضخة تقدیم شھادة فحص من إحدى الھیئات تفید بأنه تم اختبار المضخة مع ( ULC أو FM أو UL ) المعتمدة دولیا، مثل لوحاتھا الكھربائیة حسب الشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة. 
**وظيفةHydrosphere Tank الذي يتم تركيبه على بعض مضخات الحريق هي:
1. المحافظة على ضغط شبكة الحريق عند الضغط الأقل
2. حماية أنظمة الحريق من التكسير عند ما تعمل المضخة الرئيسية كونها تعمل بقوة وتدفع كمية كبيرة من المياه الى الأنابيب خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الضغط المفاجئ، حيث يجب أن يكون الخزان مضغوطاً بالهواء حسب تصميمه وتصميم شبكة الحريق.
3. يعتبر واقياً من المطرقة المائيةwater hammering وذلك عند توقف المضخة الرئيسية عن العمل كون المياه سترتد وتحدث خلخلة في الانابيب.
4. يقوم بتعويض نقص المياه في شبكة الإطفاء خلال الفترة الزمنية ما بين فتح أحد المرشات وانخفاض ضغط الشبكة وبين بداية عمل المضخة الرئيسية، وهذه المدة الزمنية تقدر من ( 3 الى 5 ثوان ) 
*ملاحظة:مضخة الجوكي تعمل بين ضغطين من خلال مفتاح الضغط الفرقي(differential pressure Switch )، فمثلا تعمل على ضغط 2 بار وتفصل عند الضغط 4 بار، وعادة تكون الشبكة طويلة ويهبط الضغط فيها سريعا مما يؤدي الى عمل وفصل الجوكي خلال مدة قصيرة قد لا تتجاوز الدقيقة او الدقيقتين فيقوم خزان (Hydrosphere ) بواسطة الهواء المضغوط الموجود بداخله بتعويض نقص الضغط مما يطيل فترة توقف مضخة الجوكي. 
** اما الخزان الذي يركب على المضخات الآخرى غير مضخات الحريق فيسمى ( serge tank ) ووظيفته الاساسية مقاومة المطرقة المائية ( water hammering) التي تحدث عند التوقف المفاجئ للمضخات.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً أخي *MOSTAFAZEDAN*
أنا أريد توضيح أن مضخة الجوكي هي للحفاظ على الضغط داخل شبكة الإطفاء لكن وجدت توضيحك أشمل ومفصل.
بارك الله بك.


----------



## nofal (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د حسين (14 ديسمبر 2013)

تحية طيبة وبعد
كل الشكر للمهندس مصطفى على هذه المعلومات الدقيقة وهي صحيحة تماما ولكن من اجل اغناء الموضوع سأضيف نقطة هامة : حيث ان بعض الأنظمة تجعل تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية يعتمد على جريان الماء في الدارة وليس على انخفاض الضغط باستعمال مفتاح الجريان ( فلوو سويتش ) والسبب الفني في ذلك يعود الى سرعة التجاوب وعدم التأخر في اقلاع الرئيسية حيث انه قد يكون استهلاك رشاش واحد في الدارة قليل و قد تعوضه مضخة الجوكي الى حد ما ويتأخر انخفاض الضغط ,,, وفي نفس الوقت اذا كان الاستهلاك قليلا كفتح رشاش واحد او اثنين وكانت الرئيسية كبيرة نسبيا سيتكرر تشغيلها و اطفاؤها بالتناوب تبعا لانخفاض الضغط وارتفاعه بسبب العمل المتقطع للرئيسية و هذا ضار بالمضخة والشبكة .... ويفضل استخدام التحكم المزدوج بربط الحساسين على التفرع لضمان عمل النطام على انخقاض الضفط وجريان الماء معا وهذا يضمن العمل في حال فشل احدهما,,, والله الموفق​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (15 ديسمبر 2013)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> كل الشكر للمهندس مصطفى على هذه المعلومات الدقيقة وهي صحيحة تماما ولكن من اجل اغناء الموضوع سأضيف نقطة هامة : حيث ان بعض الأنظمة تجعل تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية يعتمد على جريان الماء في الدارة وليس على انخفاض الضغط باستعمال مفتاح الجريان ( فلوو سويتش ) والسبب الفني في ذلك يعود الى سرعة التجاوب وعدم التأخر في اقلاع الرئيسية حيث انه قد يكون استهلاك رشاش واحد في الدارة قليل و قد تعوضه مضخة الجوكي الى حد ما ويتأخر انخفاض الضغط ,,, وفي نفس الوقت اذا كان الاستهلاك قليلا كفتح رشاش واحد او اثنين وكانت الرئيسية كبيرة نسبيا سيتكرر تشغيلها و اطفاؤها بالتناوب تبعا لانخفاض الضغط وارتفاعه بسبب العمل المتقطع للرئيسية و هذا ضار بالمضخة والشبكة .... ويفضل استخدام التحكم المزدوج بربط الحساسين على التفرع لضمان عمل النطام على انخقاض الضفط وجريان الماء معا وهذا يضمن العمل في حال فشل احدهما,,, والله الموفق​


الشكر الجزيل للدكتور حسين، معاً نتكامل..ومن خبراتكم والزملاء نرقى ..لكم تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## الاسطى محمد (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (28 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا" اخ *MOSTAFAZEDAN*


----------



## mechanic power (1 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------

